# Backup camera stays on - 2018 Tiguan



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

Picked up my 2018 Tiguan today (woo hoo). 

When we back up the camera comes on (so far so good). But then going forward the backup camera stays on. I'm not sure what turns it off. Is there a time setting, a speed setpoint? What?

Thanks in advance.

n


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

nipp0n said:


> Picked up my 2018 Tiguan today (woo hoo).
> 
> When we back up the camera comes on (so far so good). But then going forward the backup camera stays on. I'm not sure what turns it off. Is there a time setting, a speed setpoint? What?
> 
> ...


I believe that it is speed. At about 8mph (10kmph) all the doors lock and the back-up camera goes off. You can also manually turn it off with the touch screen if you want.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I believe that it is speed. At about 8mph (10kmph) all the doors lock and the back-up camera goes off. You can also manually turn it off with the touch screen if you want.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Perfect, That's what it is.

Thanks for taking the time.

n


----------

